

Groovy & Grails presentation at Kabisa ICT - va_coder
http://marceloverdijk.blogspot.com/2010/03/groovy-grails-presentation-at-kabisa.html

======
stuff4ben
I lurve some Groovy and Grails. Seriously, if you are a Java developer you
need to take a look at this. Even if you're a curious Ruby/Python/PHP
developer, this might help dispel some of the FUD about Java-based apps.

~~~
va_coder
Groovy is a unique and appealing language for developers that use Java to
write "Business Apps".

You can start out writing plain Java code. Then start to add a little Groovy
syntactic sugar. Then increase your dosage of Groovy syntactic sugar. And
before you know it your code looks a lot like Ruby.

